

Digg Owner Betaworks Buys Instapaper - Lightning
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/25/betaworks-instapaper/

======
pgrote
Confirmed by Marco on Twitter.

Here is the blog entry:

<http://www.marco.org/2013/04/25/instapaper-next-generation>

